# Good Communion Sermons for Download?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone know of any really good communion prep sermons on Sermonaudio, etc? I know there's a bunch, but I'd like some you have actual experience with.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 8, 2013)

Many of these meditations have helped me to have a profitable communion service, with a "present benefit."


----------



## BibleCyst (Sep 8, 2013)

My pastor preached a REALLY good one, a few weeks back: What Jesus Did for Us | Loch Raven Presbyterian Church (PCA) | Keeping Christ Pre-eminent in All Things


----------



## KMK (Sep 9, 2013)

Here is a great series by John Weaver: John Weaver Sermons - SermonAudio.com


----------



## scottmaciver (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a recent weekend of services preached by Rev Maurice Roberts and Rev Gavin Beers following the traditional pattern of the Scottish Communion Season. You might want to skip the first sermon unless you can speak gaelic!


----------

